# Geschütztes Dokument bearbeiten



## Verdandi (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei ein Word-Dokument zu bearbeiten das eine Combobox enthält die bei einer bestimmten Auswahl Texte in das Dokument einfügen soll.
Diese Texte werden aus einer anderen Word-Datei ausgelesen damit Sie später besser Administriert werden können.

Das Problem:

Man kann bei einem geschützen Dokument keine Dateien einfügen.
Zur Zeit habe ich es so gelöst, dass ich die benötigte Word-Datei öffne, den Text markiere, kopiere, die Datei wieder schliesse und dann den kopierten Text in das Formularfeld meines Dokumentes einfüge.
Das sieht allerdings nicht besonders schön aus, denn man sieht die Öffnung der Textvorlage anhand eines kurzen Monitorblinkens.

Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob man das irgendwie noch anders lösen kann...

Hoffe Ihr versteht was ich überhaupt von euch will. 

Danke für die Hilfe

Gruß
Verdandi


----------



## thekorn (29. Juni 2004)

*GetObject*

Also um ehrlich zu sein, habe dein Problem nicht richtig verstanden.
Generell: Du kannst auf andere Dokumente mit der GETOBJECT()-Methode zugreifen, der Passwordschutz spielt dabei i.a. keine Rolle.

gruß
thekorn


----------



## Verdandi (30. Juni 2004)

Hi,

also ich hab mir das mit GetObject mal angeguckt, aber irgendwie komme ich damit nicht ganz klar.

Mein einziges Problem besteht im Augenblick darin das mich das Öffnen der zweiten Word-Datei nervt.

Um das Problem noch einmal genauer zu beschreiben:

Wir haben ein Word-Dokument. Darin befindet sich eine Combobox und ein Formularfeld.
Wähle ich aus der CB einen bestimmten Datensatz aus, soll auf der Change/Click Methode der Combo-Box der zu dem ausgewählten Datensatz gehörige Text, aus einem weiteren Word-Dokument ausgelesen werden.

Jetzt kommt meine Frage. Wie komme ich an diesen Text ran, ohne das zweite Word-Dokument zu öffnen. Im Augenblick habe ich es halt so gelöst, dass ich über die CB einen Befehl zum Öffnen der zweiten Datei gebe, dort den vorgesehenen Text auslese, das Dokument wieder schliesse und in mein erstes Dokument zurückkehre wo ich den ausgelesenen Text einfüge...
Das nervt aber tierisch, da man die Öffnung des 2ten Dokuments sieht. Wenn auch nur kurz.
Kann man das nicht irgendwie im Hintergrund laufen lassen?

Vielen Dank für die Mühe.


----------



## thekorn (30. Juni 2004)

*Möglichkeiten/Grenzen*

Habe mal ein bischen was geschrieben.
Das ganze basiert auf Bookmarks:
die eine Prozedur liest alle Bookmarks der Quelldatei ein und schreibt diese in das Dropdownfeld. (MUSS zuerst ausgeführt werden)
Die andere Prozedur wird beim wechsel auf das Textfeld aufgerufen. Sie fügt den Text des entsprechenden Bookmarks in das Textfeld ein.

Achtung:
-es kommt zu fehlern, wenn sich im Dropdown kein oder ein falscher wert befindet (->Kontrollabfrage)
-habe vergessen einen .Close Befehl einzubauen, sodass die Quelldatei u.U. als Prozess bestehen bleibt (->das erste Makro hat aber einen, dieses also im zweifel einfach ausführen)

Das Hauptdokument ist momentan schreibgeschützt hat aber kein Passwort.


gruß
thekorn


----------

